# Хроническая боль в пояснице



## Sojn (14 Янв 2022)

Добрый вечер.

Мужчина. 32 года. Заболела спина в 28 первый раз. В 30 опять прострел и хронические нагрузочные боли далее.

Ниже МРТ. С 2017 года

https://yadi.sk/d/5fkmY9JdFjfXbA - это первое МРТ. Ноябрь 2017

Тут еще исследование за 2019 и за 2020 https://yadi.sk/d/6mrSwnwN9DtvwA

И за сентябрь 2021 https://yadi.sk/d/s2NgQ43eA-4Kcw

-----

Кратко, как болит и история:
В 28 после того, как сильно схватило поясницу, прошел МРТ.
Итог: куча страшных слов + 2 грыжи в поясничном. 5 и 3 мм. Заключения приложил.

Сам я спортсмен-любитель, с 2012 почти постоянно зал, бег, бокс, футбол.

Как поставили диагноз сходил к доктору, убрал все нагрузки осевые на поясницу. Начал закачивать низ спины. Год закачивал, ничего не болело. Продолжал в том же духе. Но. Делал гиперы много.

Летом 2019 начал активно бегать в футбол, в октябре опять заболела поясница, че-то потянул на футболе. Но теперь начало отдавать в правую стопу и голень. Не боль, а какой-то холодок, жжение. В общем, неприятные ощущения. До этого ничего такого не было. Просто спину прихватывало.

Потом в феврале прострелило сильно на пару недель прям, больно было, на 6-7 из 10. И с тех пор хронически спина болит к вечеру. Так продолжалось 2 года почти. Упражнения не каждый день но делал. Планка, ягодичный мост. Зал. В общем, физически не прекращал тренировки, остаюсь тренированным человеком.

Этим летом опять прострел небольшой после приседа на одной ноге. И я прям начал лечить Спину. Думаю, все, так больше нельзя.

Лазер
УВТ
Массаж
Иголки

Все нулевое, кроме массажа. Массаж снял заложенность и хронику на пару месяцев, но (!) теперь я ловлю обострения постоянно. Чуть ли не раз в 2-3 недели. Не так сел, не так встал, не так прошел, вообще ничего не делал - бах и больно. Проходит быстро, не скрючивает. Но постоянно!

Перестала болеть нога. То есть теперь только спина =)) но более остро! То есть не 1-2 балла по 10 бальной, а 4-5.

Под НГ вообще лег почти, не было прострелов, но если хожу дольше 10 минут - боль сильная над ягодицами, рядом с ТБС. Слева, справа. Ложусь - проходит.

Пропил НПВС. Помогло. Но покалывания, тянущие ощущения, щекотливые ощущения в мышцах сгибателях спины внизу - остались. Над ягодицами тоже заложенность осталась. И то лучше, то хуже. Если сижу, много хожу, не дай бог наклоны - все провоцирует усиление болевого синдрома.

Буду рад услышать мнения, что делать.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2022)

@Sojn, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2022)

Sojn написал(а):


> Этим летом опять прострел небольшой после приседа на одной ноге. И я прям начал лечить Спину. Думаю, все, так больше нельзя.
> 
> Лазер
> УВТ
> ...


Так это для стандартной спины не всегда эффективно, а у Вас аномалия развития - врожденная особенность, по всему есть.
Рентген просто делали?





Sojn написал(а):


> Все нулевое, кроме массажа. Массаж снял заложенность и хронику на пару месяцев, но (!) теперь я ловлю обострения постоянно. Чуть ли не раз в 2-3 недели. Не так сел, не так встал, не так прошел, вообще ничего не делал - бах и больно. Проходит быстро, не скрючивает. Но постоянно!


Правильно, сохраняется подвижность в пораженном сегменте, а ее-то уже не должно быть.
При таких жалобах надо делать рентген с нагрузкой, в сгибании и разгибании.



Sojn написал(а):


> Перестала болеть нога. То есть теперь только спина =)) но более остро! То есть не 1-2 балла по 10 бальной, а 4-5.


А ноге и не от чего болеть.
Все корешковый отверстия вполне свободны.





Sojn написал(а):


> Под НГ вообще лег почти, не было прострелов, но если хожу дольше 10 минут - боль сильная над ягодицами, рядом с ТБС. Слева, справа. Ложусь - проходит.
> 
> Пропил НПВС. Помогло. Но покалывания, тянущие ощущения, щекотливые ощущения в мышцах сгибателях спины внизу - остались. Над ягодицами тоже заложенность осталась. И то лучше, то хуже. Если сижу, много хожу, не дай бог наклоны - все провоцирует усиление болевого синдрома.
> 
> Буду рад услышать мнения, что делать.


Рентгенографию поясничного отдела с нагрузкой.
4 снимка: прямой, боковой, сгибание и разгибание.


----------



## Sojn (14 Янв 2022)

Сделаю. Не делал. 

А что это даст увидеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2022)

Причину боли.


----------



## Sojn (14 Янв 2022)

Пойду делать.


----------

